
KB4480116 and KB4480970 failure getting access to MDB database - boshomi
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/all/kb4480116-and-kb4480970-failure-getting-access-to/d701b681-2491-4891-baf6-e3a25b5d2bb7
======
boshomi
This Winodws update (jan 8) breaks a lot of applications with MDB-backend in
production.

